# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  الگو و دنباله

## Smjr110

قبل از اینکه مطالب این بخش رو بخونید بهتر است به مطالب بخش ریاضیات پایه تسلط کامل داشته باشی

----------


## اعظم

خیلی خوش حالم در اینجا عضو شده ام :34:  این سایت خیلی تو درسام کمکم میکنه :2:

----------


## اعظم

اذ شما خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی ممنونم که به فکر ما بودید :34:  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## abolfazlz

با سلام  خدمت دوستان عزیز...

میخواستم ببینم برای پیدا کردن جمله عمومی بعضی دنباله ها که نه حسابی اند و نه ههندسی،باید چیکارکرد؟

مثلا دنباله هایی مثل:

دو،سه،پنج،نه و....

سه،شش،دوازده،هیجده و..

و...

برای پیداکردن جمله عمومی این جور دنباله ها راه حلی آسان و سریع هست؟

با تشکر....

----------


## pourya_blue

درود
نه راه آسونی نیست فقط هوش و بازی ریاضی میخواد
nبازی و این حرفا!
که هر جمله با توجه به شماره جملش چه تغییری کرده البته بیشتر تو آزمون آزمایشیا سوال داره
از کنکور دوره تقریبا**

----------


## abolfazlz

> درود
> نه راه آسونی نیست فقط هوش و بازی ریاضی میخواد
> nبازی و این حرفا!
> که هر جمله با توجه به شماره جملش چه تغییری کرده البته بیشتر تو آزمون آزمایشیا سوال داره
> از کنکور دوره تقریبا**


بله..دوست عزیز فرمایش شما کاملا درسته... جواب این دو تا دنباله رو هم بی زحمت اگه میشه بگین..

مرسی...

----------


## abolfazlz

دوستان پس جواب ما چی شد؟

----------


## aftab

> با سلام  خدمت دوستان عزیز...
> 
> میخواستم ببینم برای پیدا کردن جمله عمومی بعضی دنباله ها که نه حسابی اند و نه ههندسی،باید چیکارکرد؟
> 
> مثلا دنباله هایی مثل:
> 
> دو،سه،پنج،نه و....
> 
> سه،شش،دوازده،هیجده و..
> ...


برای دو .سه . پنج . نه....
هر جمله ای با یک عدد کمتر از خودش جمع میشه
یعنی دو به علاوه ی یک شده سه
سه به علاوه ی دو شده پنج
پنج به علاوه ی چهار شده نه 
و باید نه هم به علاوه ی هشت بشه که میشه هفده
برای دنباله ی دومی هم نمیدونم جمله هاش کمه نفهمیدم دنبالشو

----------


## amin278

> با سلام  خدمت دوستان عزیز...
> 
> میخواستم ببینم برای پیدا کردن جمله عمومی بعضی دنباله ها که نه حسابی اند و نه ههندسی،باید چیکارکرد؟
> 
> مثلا دنباله هایی مثل:
> 
> دو،سه،پنج،نه و....
> 
> سه،شش،دوازده،هیجده و..
> ...


همش ابتکاریه البته توی کنکور زیاد مطرح نیستن
------------------------------------------------------------
برای دنباله ی دوم اگه جمله ی اول رو ندید بگیرین این رابطه براش درسته:

----------


## abolfazlz

> برای دو .سه . پنج . نه....
> هر جمله ای با یک عدد کمتر از خودش جمع میشه
> یعنی دو به علاوه ی یک شده سه
> سه به علاوه ی دو شده پنج
> پنج به علاوه ی چهار شده نه 
> و باید نه هم به علاوه ی هشت بشه که میشه هفده
> برای دنباله ی دومی هم نمیدونم جمله هاش کمه نفهمیدم دنبالشو


دوست عزیز این رابطه هایی را که گفتی همش کاملا صحیحه...

ولی من گفتم جمله عمومی اش رو پیدا کنید

یعنی an اش چی میشه..

----------


## marsad

این سوال چطوریه؟
قدرنسبت دنباله هندسی که سه جمله آن بترتیب y+x-2 ، y ، y-x+2  باشد، چقدر است؟
جواب=1

----------


## mk.meydani

> این سوال چطوریه؟
> قدرنسبت دنباله هندسی که سه جمله آن بترتیب y+x-2 ، y ، y-x+2  باشد، چقدر است؟
> جواب=1


میدونیم که اگر a,b,c  سه جمله ی متوالی دنباله ی حسابی باشن داریم :‌ a+c=2b .  
در اینجا هم  جمله ی اول + جمله ی سوم میشه 2y یعنی دو برابر جمله ی دوم ...پس دنباله ی حسابی هست ...از طرفی طبق فرض مساله دنباله ی هندسی هم هست ! و دنباله ای که هم حسابی باشه هم هندسی دنباله ی ثابته که قدر نسبت دنباله ی حسابیش صفر و قدر نسبت دنباله ی هندسیش 1 هست .

----------


## Hamidreza_KaQaz

راه خاصی نداره فقط بازی ریاضیو هوشه، اینجور سوالا بیشتر تو تستای هوش میاد و احتمال اومدنش تو کنکور خیلی کمه!

----------


## fateme2020

> این سوال چطوریه؟
> قدرنسبت دنباله هندسی که سه جمله آن بترتیب y+x-2 ، y ، y-x+2  باشد، چقدر است؟
> جواب=1


این سوالو از کجا پیدا کردی تو کدوم کتاب بود؟

----------

